

Tomorrow's World - Home Computer Terminal (1967) - jodrellblank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ6SbvrjxZA

======
blogimus
What I like better of Tomorrow's World is the mobile phone (1979):

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vix6TMnj9vY&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vix6TMnj9vY&feature=channel)

------
mahmud
Wow, I have never seen this: human digital logic.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1DtY42xEOI>

Kids acting as bits in a machine register and performing binary arithmetic by
raising their hands if set, or not raising when cleared.

Really cute.

